# Smoked Crispix Party Mix



## navigator (Mar 13, 2012)

Made a big batch to take to work tomorrow, I left the pretzels out because they are usually the last things left in the bowl around here:

24 cups (2 boxes) Crispix Cereal

1 can Mixed Nuts

1 can Honey Roasted Peanuts

7 Cups Gardetto'sRoasted Garlic Rye Chips (2 bags)

3T Sriracha Hot Sauce

1.5 sticks butter

1 Packet Ranch Dressing Mix (1 ounce)

1 teaspoon celery seed

2 tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce

1 teaspoon favorite rub

½ teaspoon roasted granulated garlic powder

½ teaspoon onion powder

I smoked it with hickory in the traeger and pecan/apple mix in the AMPS at 250º for 1 hour 15 minutes stirring every 15 minutes.

Turned out just right.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2012)

navigator, morning....   That recipe looks really good....  Haven't seen the Roasted Garlic Rye Chips in the store... I'll have to give that a special look.....  I see you use The Spice House too....  I like their spices and customer service...              

Thanks....   Dave


----------



## navigator (Mar 14, 2012)

Morning Dave,

The Spice House is hard to beat for good fresh spices.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 14, 2012)

That does look good! Garlic Rye Chips...gotta look for those and check out the Spice House. Thanks!


----------



## jsdspif (Apr 20, 2013)

Just what I was looking for . I don't usually buy cereal but local "mercantile" is having a 3 day sale on cereals , 1.88 . I have a pig and I wanted something like cheerios (low sugar , salt) to throw a handful to him for a snack . I tried it to see what it tastes like and "smoked crispix snack mix " popped into my head . I've got to run to the store today and stock up on the crispix .


----------

